# Shepherd's Bush Empire



## xsunnysuex (Oct 26, 2009)

I have tickets to see a band at Shepherd's Bush Empire.  Now the tickets have seat numbers in the stalls section.  But looking at the seating plan,  it says "Stalls Standing"  Does anyone know if there are seats in the stalls section?  I'm not able to stand for any length of time.  So I hope it's not all standing.  It really isn't clear.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't know but I first met my wife there. I don't remember any stalls seats.


----------



## mincepie (Oct 26, 2009)

This is how i recall it.

All standing in stalls think. There is a bar at the back.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2009)

What's the gig? On rare occasions for quiet folkie stuff they put in seats but this is uncommon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2009)

mincepie said:


> This is how i recall it.
> 
> All standing in stalls think. There is a bar at the back.


Ah, yes. I had free tickets to see they might be giants. I spent the entire time in the bar with the woman that later became my wife.


----------



## mincepie (Oct 26, 2009)

I filmed "The Cooper Temple Clause"  for my student TV station. They promptly split up a week later just before going on a tour of Japan, this turned out to be one of their last gigs. I hope your marriage is more sucessfull


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 26, 2009)

That's strange.  There are defiantly seat numbers.  There was even an option to book aisle seating only.  Even highlighted the seats.  Defiantly in the stalls.
 *confused.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> What's the gig? On rare occasions for quiet folkie stuff they put in seats but this is uncommon.



The gig is Ben's Brother.  2nd Nov.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2009)

xsunnysuex said:


> That's strange.  There are defiantly seat numbers.  There was even an option to book aisle seating only.  Even highlighted the seats.  Defiantly in the stalls.
> *confused.



.....(obsolete info)


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2009)

oops sorry...posted that before i saw it was BB. I reckon they would have put seats in there but to make sure either
- write to the ticketing agency and say you can't stand.
- Or alternatively call the owners (academy Music Group) on 020 7787 3131

The other people to contact would be the promoter (it should say this at the top of the ticket ie Live Nation presents, SJM Concerts presents). I can get you a number for them as well.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> The other people to contact would be the promoter (it should say this at the top of the ticket ie Live Nation presents, SJM Concerts presents). I can get you a number for them as well.



It says SJM Concerts Present. A number would be appreciated,  thanks.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2009)

SJM 0161 907 3443

They would know more about it than the Academy Group.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2009)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 7670


Can you not post up pointless pics with each post, please.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh and if it actually is standing try to get them to swap a ticket around (this might be hard for them to do as it's the ticketing agents job to allocate seating) do not get get to seat you in level 2 or nosebleed level 3. Level 1 is OK for views.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> SJM 0161 907 3443
> 
> They would know more about it than the Academy Group.



Thank you.


----------

